# NIWA (Nintendo Independent Wiki Alliance)



## Seritinajii (Jun 10, 2010)

(Would this go in Video Games?)

As I was browsing Bulbapedia one day, I stumbled upon this site: NIWA, the Nintendo Independent Wiki Alliance. Coincidentially, "niwa" means garden in Japanese. It's an alliance of independent Nintendo wikis (duh) to prevent the recent spread of corporatization of wikis. I can't explain it that well, but here's their manifesto. 

I was hoping to spread the word around here, since this place is so active, and to help them in their cause. I posted a thread in their forums recently about support buttons, since they don't seem to have much way of spreading word besides people and wikis themselves.

NIWA has six wikis, and I'm sure you can figure out their topics: Zelda Wiki, Bulbapedia, Super Mario Wiki, WiKirby, Metroid Wiki, and Wars Wiki (a wiki for Nintendo Wars). 

Any comments? Also, I'm not in any way really actually affiliated with NIWA or anything, but I'm just trying to help spread the word.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 10, 2010)

is this an actual problem with wikis nowadays? I had no idea. anyway, it's an interesting and noble, yet probably futile, idea.


----------

